# Small Bass / Large Tenor duets?



## theworldis (Nov 2, 2012)

Currently, I weigh 130 pounds and I have an extremely deep bass/baritone voice type (D2-G#4), while my friend in chorale is 6'5" and weighs 300 pounds and can hit a C5. We were talking about how cool it would be if we could sing an operatic duet together where the bass character is a tiny guy and the tenor is a huge guy. Has anyone ever heard of something like this? The next recital would be sweet if we found something. Thanks!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pimen/Grigory's scene in Boris Godonov is fabulous & would work. But physical characteristics shouldn't really matter.


----------

